# Buying new car (non-BMW) Your thoughts.



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

racerdave said:


> G35?
> 
> FWIW, I didn't think much of the IS300. I thought it was overpriced for what it was. Some people think it's a competitor to a 325, but I actually think the 325 is a better value. To me, the IS should be a 25k car, max.
> 
> ...


I'd love the G35, but like Acura the nearest dealer is 100+ miles away.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I think you meant Infiniti?


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> If money is that tight than I wouldnt be considering an ~ $30K car.


:stupid:

I dont know if some of these 30k cars are something you should be looking at. I would have to agree with anything Toyota if you are going for reliability.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

racerdave said:


> I think you meant Infiniti?


No, he previously stated that the acura dealership is 100miles away... the infiniti dealership is probably around the same area :dunno:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

AK said:


> If you're looking to save a few bux, I'd even vote for a Mazda3. Get the 5-door version. It's a helluva car for the money. I drove one and I was pretty shocked at how good it was. Doesn't feel cheap at all (even though it is, you can get one with ABS, xenons and even leather for a hair under $20K).


I took everyones advice on the Mazda 3 and 6. Went to the dealer at lunch. Only had time to drive the 3. The one I drove was a fully loaded 5-door with a manual. I was impressed. I get the X-plan, so I should be able to get a fully loaded model for a real good price. I couldn't believe all the options that were included in that price, and it drove well and had plenty of room (for a sub $20k car)

I feel a lot better about the Mazda than the other cars. I really wasn't looking forward to financing $30k+, but I was really drawn towards the reliability of Lexus. I'll be taking the wife to the dealer after work. If she likes it, we may have found ourselves a winner.

Thanks guys.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

gojira-san said:


> What about a Camry or Corolla? Yeah I know plain vanilla but they just run. My wife has owned 5 Toyotas in the 25 or so years I've known her (2 Corolla, 3 Camry), and they have all been very good. You can get one for much cheaper than a Lexus and save some $$ for the house. My 0.02.
> 
> --pete


Pete,

How do you like the drive of the Camry . . . the Accord though it might not be a sports sedan is definiately a driver's car. If I remember the last time I drove a camry I remember it being more towards the neutrel side rather then being on the driver's type side ... what's your opinion of it ?

Alan


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

hittinlike54 said:


> I took everyones advice on the Mazda 3 and 6. Went to the dealer at lunch. Only had time to drive the 3. The one I drove was a fully loaded 5-door with a manual. I was impressed. I get the X-plan, so I should be able to get a fully loaded model for a real good price. I couldn't believe all the options that were included in that price, and it drove well and had plenty of room (for a sub $20k car)
> 
> I feel a lot better about the Mazda than the other cars. I really wasn't looking forward to financing $30k+, but I was really drawn towards the reliability of Lexus. I'll be taking the wife to the dealer after work. If she likes it, we may have found ourselves a winner.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Mazda's are very reliable, I had a 97 Millenia 'S' for 18 months and it didn't have a even one problem :yikes: . . . in fact I only went to the dealer for oil changes.

My RX8 has been trouble free though it's only about 3 months old.

Also I picked up a 99 Mazda 626 and besides for normal maintenance items the car with 68,000 miles on it drives beautifully and everything works perfectly. I highly recommend Mazda !!!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> Mazda's are very reliable, I had a 97 Millenia 'S' for 18 months and it didn't have a even one problem :yikes: . . . in fact I only went to the dealer for oil changes.
> 
> My RX8 has been trouble free though it's only about 3 months old.
> 
> Also I picked up a 99 Mazda 626 and besides for normal maintenance items the car with 68,000 miles on it drives beautifully and everything works perfectly. I highly recommend Mazda !!!


That's real good to hear. Reliability is very important to me at this point. I was very impressed with the 3. The manual was one of the best I've driven. I just priced out the car we would want through the "S-plan" (ford X-plan) $18,368 before TT&L (this includes a $500 college grad incentive)

Includes:
5-door "S" version with the more powerful 4 banger, ABS, Side Curtian air bag, side impact air bag, Brake force distribution, Xenon Headlamps, Moonroof, 6-disc indash CD changer, Leather seats.

That's one heck of a deal in my book. Throw in the fact that the dealer will give you a loaner if you need service work and I'm pretty much sold. Just need the Wifes approval.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

hittinlike54 said:


> That's real good to hear. Reliability is very important to me at this point. I was very impressed with the 3. The manual was one of the best I've driven. I just priced out the car we would want through the "S-plan" (ford X-plan) $18,368 before TT&L (this includes a $500 college grad incentive)
> 
> Includes:
> 5-door "S" version with the more powerful 4 banger, ABS, Side Curtian air bag, side impact air bag, Brake force distribution, Xenon Headlamps, Moonroof, 6-disc indash CD changer, Leather seats.
> ...


 Then you can start to use my site and get all the details on the 3 

Additionally, I should point out.. I think Mazda has been pretty reliable as compared to any Japo car, except for the regular Millenia (non-S), as it had tranny problems.

Aside from that though... pretty reliable through and through. Glad to see more people getting Mazdas and actually liking them OVER Honda 

Great cars from lots of different companies nowadays.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> How do you like the drive of the Camry . . . the Accord though it might not be a sports sedan is definiately a driver's car. If I remember the last time I drove a camry I remember it being more towards the neutrel side rather then being on the driver's type side ... what's your opinion of it ?
> Alan


First off my wife buys what she likes and I buy what I like. We don't go car shopping together. That might cause :violent: Our tastes are... different :rofl:

OK, on to the car... I also mentioned this car in this thread since you can get a competent car at a reasonable price. Bottom line though, it is a neutral, competent car but not a driver's car.

My wife has had 3 of the 4 last body styles: an 88, a 96 and now an 02. She does not buy the high-end models, either the low end or middle. The 88 and 96 were 4 cyl and the 02 is a 6 cyl. All of them have been automatics.

The '02 is probably the best handling of these 3. However, the steering is too light for my taste and hard to feel on center. The car will do what you need it to do in emergencies though. It is quiet on the highway and the suspension works pretty well. It is not an extraordinarily flingable car, but it won't do anything stupid if you try to drive it like a sports car. The brakes are better than the 96 for sure but still a bit hard to modulate, again not dangerous but just not a sporty car. This car does have ABS (it is an option)

Power with the V6 (192hp) is good; the car is resonably quick off the line even with the family in it but if you really stomp on it you'll feel some torque steering. (Still no match for my 330 though; darn I was trying to keep the bias out of this!  ) Passing speeds on the highway are reasonable. You just have to make sure the auto drops a gear and it will scoot.

The seat bottom is very flat so there is no lateral support and my thighs get sore driving it for a long time. It has a little more headroom than the '96 but I still have to sort of bend down a bit because of the rake of the windscreen (I am 6' but long in the torso). The trunk is big and her car does have fold-down seats (don't know if that is an option). Controls are all simple and easy to use; Toyota's wiper/lamp/cruise controls are pretty much the same across the model lines. They finally redesigned the trunk hinges too so they don't hang down into the trunk.

Her older 4cyl models got around 30 to 32 mpg on the highway. I think this car gets around 25-28 mpg. If I am driving the mileage is usually lower though. :rofl:

Of course, the Toyota reliability comes into play. I don't think she has done anything major on any of the cars she has owned, just the std. maintenance. The last two cars were traded in with mileage around 100,000 (I think 120,000 on the '88 and the '96 at around 98,000)

A little long but hope it answers the questions!

--pete


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

hittinlike54 said:


> That's real good to hear. Reliability is very important to me at this point. I was very impressed with the 3. The manual was one of the best I've driven. I just priced out the car we would want through the "S-plan" (ford X-plan) $18,368 before TT&L (this includes a $500 college grad incentive)


I have had two Miatae, a friend has had two, my sister and another friend have Proteges... they've all been very reliable, inexpensive cars, and they have an element of driving _fun_ to them that doesn't show up on paper but that Mazda does well. My brother is impressed with the 6 and thinking of it to complement his E34.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I have had two Miatae, a friend has had two, my sister and another friend have Proteges... they've all been very reliable, inexpensive cars, and they have an element of driving _fun_ to them that doesn't show up on paper but that Mazda does well. My brother is impressed with the 6 and thinking of it to complement his E34.


 :banana: :beerchug:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> , I had a 97 Millenia 'S' for 18 months
> !!!


Is that a record for you?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Clarke said:


> Is that a record for you?


lol . . . I think it might have been


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Just spent the evening at the dealer. Wife really liked the Mazda3, but I think we may be getting a Mazda6. We took a loaded Mazda6 out for a test drive and walked away fairly impressed, but for $26k we weren't sure it was a better value than the Mazda3. 

Then we find out that there are $2500 in incentives ($1500 for the Mazda6, $500 college grad, $500 for something else that I can't remember) Add this to the S-plan (which is usually $12 under invoice) and we're looking at $21k for a car that stickers at $26. They have a car we like on the lot (Pepple Ash with the Biege leather interior), and I don't see any reason we don't go sign the papers tomorrow.

If it wasn't for you guys I would have completely overlooked the Mazda6. My deepest thanks.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Cool.

It's unusual for a guy to ask for new car advice on an internet board, get a fresh idea, and actually take action on it. :yikes: 

I'm looking forward to getting our Mazda 6 wagon ASAP (or at least as soon as finances allow after we empty our wallets on our new house).


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Here's a good comparison test with the Mazda 6...

http://www.edmunds.com/reviews/comparison/articles/101056/page017.html



> The Bottom Line: Not the biggest or the most practical of today's family sedans, but *by far the most entertaining*. Our top choice for driving-enthusiasts-turned-parents.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm also quite impressed w/ the Mazda 3 and 6. I haven't driven them yet, but I looked at them very closely at the NY auto show. Overall, I think the 6 was one of my favorite sedans-- especially factoring in the whole package-- looks, reliability, features, price, etc.. The 3 is also very impressive-- its the same platform as the Volvo s40 btw. If I had to get a new car right now, I think it might be a Mazda 6.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats ... you made an excellent choice . . . that 6 is one good looking car !!
Plus I am sure it drives great !! I don't know if your financing it or not but if you go to Mazda's websdite they are promoting 0% financing for 36 months, 1.9% for 48 months, etc. I don't know if this is a choice between this rate or the rebates you are mentioning but it sounds like a great deal.

I hope you post pictures of it in this thread when you get it . . .


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> Congrats ... you made an excellent choice . . . that 6 is one good looking car !!
> Plus I am sure it drives great !! I don't know if your financing it or not but if you go to Mazda's websdite they are promoting 0% financing for 36 months, 1.9% for 48 months, etc. I don't know if this is a choice between this rate or the rebates you are mentioning but it sounds like a great deal.
> 
> I hope you post pictures of it in this thread when you get it . . .


We only get rebate or the APR, since normal rates are still relatively low and we plan to pay it off within 14 months, the rebates are worth more than the APR would be.

I'm really glad you guys mentioned the Mazda's, for some reason they had flown right under my car radar. The 3 is a heck of a deal normally, but with $5k in savings the 6 is a great car at a price I really can't pass up. On top of all that, I finally convinced the wife the she needs a manual :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

The 6 is a nice car. I also think it's cool -- and a testament to the folks here -- that everyone on this board gave an unbiased 0.02 and didn't get snively when it wasn't a BMW being considered. :thumbup:

The only 6 I drove was at the Mazda Rev It Up, and I was pleasantly surprised. Not a bad car at all. I'm not in the market for FWD, but that indeed does seem like a good deal.

Good luck


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

racerdave said:


> The 6 is a nice car. I also think it's cool -- and a testament to the folks here -- that everyone on this board gave an unbiased 0.02 and didn't get snively when it wasn't a BMW being considered. :thumbup:


I have been rather impressed with the quality of posters here. I frequent other MB's that don't have a fraction of the class and intelligence most posters here have. It was for this reason I asked for advice here and no where else.

I'm very glad I did. :thumbup: to everyone


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Another vote for the Mazda 3

We're looking to replacing wife's "commuter car" we were dead set on Toyota Corolla "S" loaded up. But on AK and a few other friends insistance, we checked out the Mazda 3 just for the heck of it.

Well... That really screwed us up, as the car is VERY IMPRESSIVE. That car is nimble as the bimmer. For the money and for what they give you, there is no way I can get the Toyota. I checked Consumer Report trying to determine the reliability of the Mazda, although too new for their opinion, but based on the historical inference of the mazda 6 and the protoge'3 , i feel VERY comfortable w/ the Mazda 3 predicted reliability :thumbup: .

Also, checked the IIHS.org for crash test result. Although they have not tested the Mazda 3, I decided to cross reference the Volvo S40 (they share the same platform). The S40 did quite well on iihs crash tests, so I am now VERY comfortable w/ the Mazda 3.

Spoke to my local dealer at Medford and after a short phone conversation, she agreed to sell it at her invoice cost. I called a few other dealers and they all told me to "go jump into crater lake"  at the suggestion of invoice.

So I think we'll go w/ it. We will get a "owner loyalty rebate" due to my brother's pownership of his 12 years old Mazda B2000 truck 

Now i need to find someone who attented Mazda Rev it up for the $250 Rev-it-up Coupon.
or buy one on ebay

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

beewang said:


> Another vote for the Mazda 3
> 
> We're looking to replacing wife's "commuter car" we were dead set on Toyota Corolla "S" loaded up. But on AK and a few other friends insistance, we checked out the Mazda 3 just for the heck of it.
> 
> ...


I was very impressed with the 3. The value is amazing. Good engine, good driving dynamics, xenons, side curtain airbags, 6 disc CD, etc. If we hadn't gotten such a good deal on a fully loaded 6, we would have gotten the 3.


----------

